# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Brouwsersdam-Tipps fr Campingplatz direkt am Wasser gesucht

## Surf2020

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wrde gerne am Brouwersdam surfen und nicht tglich den Bus bewegen mssen. Daher suche ich einen Campingplatz direkt am Wasser. Gibt es da einen in Verbindung mit Anfnger/ Fortgeschrittenen Spot? 


Gerne bin ich auch fr alternative Vorschlge offen :Smile: 

Viele Gre

----------


## Old Rob

Meines Wissens gibt es am Brouwersdam keinen Camping direkt am Wasser. Aber es gibt solche in Fahrradabstand zum Surfcenter auf der Kabbelaarsbank.
Alternative: De Schotsman am Veerse Meer
https://www.rcn.nl/nl/vakantieparken...utm_content=SM

Gruss Robert

----------

